# Carano & Cyborg weigh-in photos



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here are a couple of the photos from the weigh-ins today. You can find more Carano vs Cyborg weigh-in photos at Pro Fighting Fans.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad they both made it, and everybody else on the card not named Jesse did too. (Course they gave him an extra hour)


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

more weighin pics


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh man Gina is such a beauty, it's going to be a shame to see her all bloody 2morrow. (And no I WILL NOT make a period joke.)


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't speak of my future exwife like that....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

*fap now, thank me later*


----------



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

More photos from the weigh-ins have been added.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Are they of Gina because I dont want to see any more pictures of Cyborgs in a bikini although those Brazilian's do play a mean game of hide the banana.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Are they of Gina because I dont want to see any more pictures of Cyborgs in a bikini although those Brazilian's do play a mean game of hide the banana.


Bahahahahhahah!... Comment, not applicable... BAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAhAhAHAHAHAHA! Not Cyborg's fault she has a huge dong.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

HexRei said:


> more weighin pics


Wow. Gina looks like she's thinking "Ew... you look like a dude. And your sweat is splashing on me."

Just to burn your eyes even worse:


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Gina is looking fine...very fine!


----------



## cbl46151 (Aug 15, 2009)

gina looks hotter than the ring girls. i hope cyborg doesn't mess her face up to bad.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

so dude above stole mah link!

I see his theft and raise him:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Cyborg looks scary.. looks like she hay have had to cut a lot to get there.. Gina still looks good but not over drained.. I wonder how that will effect Cyborg in the fight.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Gina is just on another level. Someone should really go and tell her she's too pretty for this. I'm gonna take one last (long) look at her.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

**** me, gina looks absolutely amazing. and cyborg.. well.. she looks ripped.

oh goddamn it i dont even think ill watch this fight, gina is so beautiful now and I hate watching beautiful things get destroyed unless its me whos destroying.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Wow. Gina looks like she's thinking "Ew... you look like a dude. And your sweat is splashing on me."


Hah I got a nice laugh outta' this:thumbsup:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Is cyborg wearing a thong.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

IDK, but she does look pretty dehydrated. I think Gina was a lot smarter about her cut this time.

I love it when a fighter looks better than the ring girls.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gluteal Cleft said:


>


Did Wandy train her to stare like that?

Too bad I won't be able to watch this live. I will have a hard time avoiding MMAF until I've seen it.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Cyborg is going to beat the crap out of Gina with her massive DICK

In addition to a piss test, the judges should do the goddamned use your eyes test


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Are they of Gina because I dont want to see any more pictures of Cyborgs in a bikini although those Brazilian's do play a mean game of hide the banana.


One of the best posts of the year.....:thumbsup: Dam Gina is hot....I dont wanna see her get hurt and Cyborg.....yuck....thats all I can say....yuck


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Gluteal Cleft said:


>


Wow she looks like she just got out of bed.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> *fap now, thank me later*


wow...she's hot and brave...i wouldnt want to fight that cyborg creature
ohhhh...theres one of those ring girls in the corner....first time ever i noticed the fighter first and ring girl second


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Wow she looks like she just got out of bed.


lol you soooo wouldnt say that to her face


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

HexRei said:


> so dude above stole mah link!
> 
> I see his theft and raise him:


....but the photo is cut too short at the money shot! ha

This one always works for me;











Here's the weigh in vid: http://freevideocoding.com/flvplayer.swf?file=http://cache04.stormap.sapo.pt/vidstore04/videos/9b/ae/57/869888_qU3Wr.flv&autoStart=true


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Wow she looks like she just got out of bed.


_*shivers*_


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

it appears that Gina is taking this fight much more serious than she has had i the past. She knows she is going to be tested like she never has and she realizes that she may get her butt cut bad. With that being said I think she will be victorious. 
This fight does remind me of Rocky vs. Clubber Lane.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cyborg really, REALLY scares me.


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

They should make a rule *No Hitting Gina in the Face* cause it would be a sin to mess it up.raise01:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

another pic, cause gina is just so cute 










Dunno why the guy on the right looks so angry.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I was wondering that, also. 

She looks amazing from every angle.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Toxic said:


> _*shivers*_


HAHA I would say that to her face too. I am brave enough......kinda. :confused02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Man, she is hawt.

So super hawt.


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

I noticed watching weight-ins, even ring girls were impressed that tells you something.:thumb02:


Love that pic. omg.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

HexRei said:


> another pic, cause gina is just so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy FAPPING GOD!

The guy is thinking "I would look just as good in that outfit, why aren't all the boys swooning ovah me!?"


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

They need new ring girls, and Gina is way too hot to get all busted up. I guess thats why she was protecting her face so much of the fight.


----------

